# Foal due and its freeeezing out **Foal has arrived**



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

We took in a beautiful 12 year old purebred Paint mare last spring from a family that was having issues caring for her. From what we could gather, they had lost 8 horses in the last year to things like being hit by a truck, letting a mare/foal get run down by a stallion after foaling, because he wanted to breed, etc. Needless to say, when they told me she could be in foal, and that she had lost her previous two foals but they didn't know why, I took their words with some skepticism. They stated that she had last foaled in Feb, and both years, the foal lived about a week, before it died. They said they believe the foals died of hypothermia, but given how all their other horses have perished, I seriously doubt it was just that. They also were not sure when she was due, they just said that they had seen "some action going on out there" and that if her belly grew, she was probably past 6 months. Basically, no help at all. Big deep breath, we were determined to give this one a fighting chance with good nutrition, and good medical care when the time came. This will be our second foal, the first came in July from our rescued American Saddlebred who was starving when we took her in. We fed her up, and her filly is a spunky, healthy 6 month old now. We are hoping to have it go just as well with the Paint. After months of udder watching and belly feeling, our Saddlebred laid down and gave birth in under ten mins one night in July. It was warm outside, light enough that I could see what was going on, and she clearly didn't need any help from me at all. Fast forward to the Paint. Its 3 degrees F here, howling wind, 6 inches of snow on the ground, and my mare's udder filled up overnight. I know, I know, it could be a while yet, but it has remained unchanged all this time. She is MASSIVE, seriously huge belly, bigger even than the Saddlebred's was, which is shocking. Yesterday the udder was suddenly filled halfway, today it is full. She is ponderous, having a tough time waddling up from the barn to get water. My fear is this, on a night we are expected to have record cold, with windchills down to -40, how can a foal survive, since it'll obviously be wet. I am determined not to let her go through losing it, as she did with the other two. I swear, I might just stick her and the foal in my basement if I have to, to keep them warm. The barn is in a sheltered area, she has a nice huge pile of hay to lay in, its dry, etc, but it will be very cold if she foals tonight, and I just have a bad feeling she will. She is bred to a half quarter horse half Belgian, so no telling what the foal will be. I ordered a foal saver, but it has not arrived, so please, any suggestions of what I should do, should she have that baby tonight. Can it survive such cold, when it will be wet, and I know the Saddlebred filly stayed damp for several hours after birth. Help, guys, any advice is appreciated. Just a note, NO I did not breed either of the horses, YES I have adequate funds and time and space to care for them all. NO I am not going to sell anyone to make a quick buck, these horses are my family, my babies. Over this last year she has turned out to be the gentlest, most biddable horse ever. Kids can ride her, she is just the sweetest girl ever. I want to give her baby a decent fighting chance. We have put a lot of alfalfa, hay, grain, minerals, vet care and time into this horse, it will break my heart if she loses the foal to cold because I cannot feasibly sleep in the barn when it is -40F wind chill. In the last couple of weeks she is looking a bit ribby to me, a bit haggard, despite being grained twice a day and getting a mountain of alfalfa. I supposed it was just her belly being pushed out so far by baby. The vet visited two days ago and says she is in great shape, and to stop worrying, but you know that won't happen til baby is born. Any advice or thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Belly shot*

Another shot of her huge belly, taken a couple days ago


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

You have a barn... Secure her in the stall and set your alarm for every..? 30..? 60..? mins. If you have a video camera, maybe set that up. Once baby drops, go in and towel it dry. 

DEEP bedding, other horses close by, contributing body heat. Most barns get quite warm when everyone's in and it's all snugged up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Its an open barn, no stalls. But, I just had two huge round bales of hay delivered and put inside it, plus it had a whole round bale of straw spread out in it for bedding, so there is quite deep bedding as you suggested. Its nestled in the trees, and all the horses are in it so you are right, body heat will help. I will just have to do as you say, walk out there and check til she foals. The other horses are sort of escorting her all around, and everyone is acting just a bit odd, so I assume it will be tonight. Neighbors and vet are on standby, so I have help if I need it. I also will make sure I have a pile of dry towels and blankets for drying baby. Walking down there in the pitch dark in a foot of snow and blowing wind will be lots of fun, but she and the baby are more than worth it!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Set your alarm for every hour to check to see if the foal is born. When it is, take some towels out and dry it (be pretty rough it helps stimulate them to breathe and expel anything in their airways). You can trim the sleeves off of a sweat shirt to make a foal blanket. I'd wrap a towel around the foal's barrel and then put the sweatshirt over that, then use some duck tape to secure it so the foal can't get tangled. That should help keep the baby warm until the real blanket gets here. Just let them burrow down into deep straw, they'll stay surprisingly warm.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Mares have an incredible ability to hang in there and wait until it is safe to foal. Hopefully she's just going through the final preparation and still has a week. Are you close enough to the barn for a wireless baby monitor? I've had one foal born in the middle of a snow storm. Never again. Almost lost the mare. I like those May babies.

That baby is going to be a beast.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im dealing with the same thing! I have a stall and a small corral that she's in so she can go back and forth as she pleases. I set my alarm for every two hours and if I feel like she's close ( which I've done several times and been wrong lol) I set if for every 30 min or hour. It's pretty scary! I agree! but my vet was telling me that foals are born with a winter coat? and that it's better to be their when they have it to dry it off but after they should adapt fine. My mares due any day and im loosing tones of sleep!!!  Cant wait for my foal to be born!!
- Julia


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

But were I live there's no snow, it's only rained once so far, and only frost every once in a while. I would be really nervous if there was snow and high winds involved! I'm sure everything will be okay! We tend to freak out more than we need to )


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This little guy took us by surprise and got himself born on 28th Feb 2011










It was -25* C or so - 13*f he did fine, he had to as we just couldn't get momma to stay in a stall. Most important things get him dry, out of the wind and on a straw pack/bed


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

She is a very smart girlie, so I hope she has enough sense to stay in the danged barn when she foals.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

She will separate herself from the other horses. Her instincts are to foal alone. 
it might be best to keep her in the barn and the others outside. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd play safe and shut her in on her own until she's foaled. They can and do survive but I've read reports of foals suffocating in snow drifts in the past and there is a Youtube video of a foal (now a grown up mare) that lost its ears to frostbite when the mare foaled unexpectedly outside in sub zero weather so not a risk worth taking if you have options


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Years ago my grandma had a mare that foaled in the snow unknowingly and it didn't make it. When they found her the foal was frozen to death so please keep the mare in and the others out.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I have to agree with what has been said above. Every horse that I've ever known that's had the option of a shelter has opted to not foal in it, even if they're by themselves. Is there a way to enclose it? Can you make temporary walls out of bales even? That might sound stupid, but I knew someone who did that once, I think for cattle maybe and had a makeshift gate so they could get in and out easily.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a mare foal two years ago, temperature was in the teens and snowing. Thankfully months prior we had made are open stall barn into a stall for her and she was bedded down every night until about a month after he was born. Thankfully I had a security camera system on her, so I knew when she was giving birth and was able to watch her without interrupting her. We went out and dried him off, he stood and we put a blanket on him. They come in handy!

Though I would be leery of letting her foal with other horses, you never know how the others may react. I've heard of a gelding kicking a newborn foal before... so I just don't trust it.

If she doesn't foal tonight, I would suggest converting your barn into a stall for her and the foal.

She sure is big! That is for sure.




On a side note! Do you know what the stallion looks like? The fact they claim they live about a week then die, with the mare being a paint she could hide OLWS and maybe the stallion as well, resulting in a foal that is completely OLWS positive and the foal is actually dying from that?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I am subbing to wish you well, and to find out how it all goes.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Ladybug2001 said:


> On a side note! Do you know what the stallion looks like? The fact they claim they live about a week then die, with the mare being a paint she could hide OLWS and maybe the stallion as well, resulting in a foal that is completely OLWS positive and the foal is actually dying from that?


That is what I thought when she said they where dying! Could you have her tested? If this mare is positive you will be more prepared knowing.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there power at your barn? Or the ability to get it there with a long extension cord? I would be tempted to put in a heat lamp. Of course if she is not shut in she might still choose to foal out in the snow. Good luck, and I hope it goes well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

subbing,hope she decides the nice big straw bed is a nice place to have it!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

KingerQueen, that was my immediate thought when she said that... OLWS always is a concern. She looks to be Tobiano or Tovero, I'd have to look better, but never know what the stallion looks like or if he carries. She is about to pop, the test won't get back quick enough for that though.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

I met the sire, he is a huge half chestnut Quarter horse half Belgian, no paint in his background. At least they said he was the sire and from what I saw around there, I think they were being honest in that. Their only other stallion was a coming three year old Percheron, who was the underdog and they kept him on a rope tied to a tree in the front yard, apart from the other horses. Its possible he covered her of course, and it does not matter to me who the sire is. I just had her DNA tested a month ago, she does not have the OWLS issue, as that is the first thing I thought of when they told me the foals died, so thankfully its not that, I don't think I could handle that one. I honestly think it was owner stupidity, from what I know of how their other horses died. A mare and foal spooked and ran out in front of a truck passing by on the road, because they only had a knee high droopy electric wire, no other fence in sight, and their kid had it turned off. Their other pony mare and newborn foal were run to exhaustion by the stallion who wanted to breed, because they did not think it worth the trouble to separate him after she gave birth. He trampled the foal in the process. A year old filly died while being loaded, after being chased for two hours in 100 degree heat with a rope tied up tight around her neck, she was choked up because they thought it would make her more controllable. After they caught her, she was tied to a tree like a dog, got her feet tangled up in the rope, fell on her back, hit her head and just quit trying to get up. That place was a nightmare and one by one their horses have all gotten killed somehow, and I am thankful every day we took Idaho that day because I almost said no...I was under the impression Paint mares can be bitchy and bite like our neighbor's did. I was so so wrong and am lucky I took her because I am sure she would not be alive if I hadn't. They told me they thought the foals died of hypothermia, because she foaled in Feb. After hearing how their other two foals died, being hit by trucks and being killed by the stallion, I am thinking it was something more like that, and they just didn't want to look any worse than they already did. She is the gentlest, most loving horse to everyone. She has not popped yet, thankfully, and temps are on the warmup. I have a very deep layer of straw and hay in the barn. There is electricity down there, and lights, and I could feasibly install a heat lamp if I needed to. Right now, she is sticking to the barn, while the others seem to be standing right on the outside in the doorways of it, almost as if they are keeping guard. They were present during the Saddlebred's foaling and stayed back and out of the way but stayed close enough to keep watch for her. I only have mares, and the fillies, no geldings or stallions. She goes from the barn to the stock tank and then back in the barn. The others come up for water and then make their rounds around the property, and she just doesn't leave the barn hardly at all, so I am betting she will foal in there, just because she barely has left it in the last four days. Its 18F here, and warming up hourly, sun is out, which helps. This weekend it may hit 50. I have been checking her constantly, and will let everyone know soon as there are any changes.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Breed stereotypes  Don't buy them. If anything paints are known for being laid back. Glad you took her she's a beauty and MUCH better off with you!

I'm surprised no one else mentioned- are you going to shut her in a barn with other horses? A group of horses shut in a small area with one giving birth doesn't sound like the best bet, you don't want the same situation as the stallion.

Shut her in, assuming she is comfortable. She needs plenty of room and a safe place away from the others. -40 windchill... I'm assuming it isn't anywhere near that cold without the windchill and in the barn it will be even warmer. Towel dry, rub!, it will promote circulation and warm, like momma's tongue. I try to let the mom's do the work but when it's this cold I think you need to help! Personally I would try to find another foal blanket quick, or in a bind a large old sweater works  I've seen experienced well known breeders use one. Keep him in the barn until it warms up or you feel he is completely ready to go out. Of course check and make sure he is doing well and warm enough regularly. I'm sure you'll have the vet out once he's born so don't be afraid to ask for advice!

Yes, you can check on them without sleeping in the barn . A small camera or baby monitor would be awesome, but nothing beats regularly check ups. It's not a requirement you sleep out there. As long as you are checking on her it doesn't matter how you do it.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What terrible things to happen to those poor horses. This mare is very lucky you took her. I followed your thread with your other mare when she foaled and you did a great job with her, so I'm sure you will do everything you need to for this one as well. 

And as far as paint mares being bitchy, I think if you replaced "paint mares" with "horses" that would be a more accurate statement.  Any horse, regardless of breed, if they have poor training, will have temperament issues.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cute mare! That's great that you took her in, she will have a much better life with you. Can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

So it looks like this is shaping up to be a foaling thread which means the big possibility of baby pictures so...I'm going to sub 

Is it possible to post a side picture of her? I read somewhere that the belly is supposed to look like a "v" when they're close. And the udder is supposed to look a certain way....but I don't know how they're all supposed to look because I've never been on foal watch before.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone else use a hair dryer? It may help on the low setting as it won't be too loud. 

She does look ready to foal at any moment. Although some mares just get huge when in foal. I knew an arabian who was twice as large as the other pregnant mares and she was due at the same time as the rest of them. She was just big!

I love paints. My mare is a paint and she is the sweetest thing. Loves to give kisses. They always say it is the salt on your hands that makes horses lick. It can't be that as she will even lick my jacket or the top of your head. 

Good luck! You know what to do in case of a red-bag delivery right? Always good to be prepared. I used to check every 15 minutes, as that is as long as it takes.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Well my only experience with paints was the neighbor's mare, who was incredibly bitchy and his sweet old paint gelding. The mare would bite or kick anything and everyone in sight and pick fights with all the other horses, mostly because he didn't ever bother to spend time with her and she just stood in a pasture all day, bored to death. Idaho is just the biggest sweetheart, has not once bit or kicked or done anything except buck at horseflies in the summer. You can wrap your arms around her neck and give her kisses on her face and she will give kisses right back. She would probably stand for hours with my head resting on her if I wanted her to. I have read anything and everything I can find on foaling, and yes, I know about redbag deliveries...I seriously hope that doesn't happen. I did post a side shot from a couple weeks ago. I can take another the next time she comes up for water, its too dark in the barn to get one in there. Theyre all laying in the hay in the sunshine, enjoying the warmup. I won't shut all five in the barn, no worries, that could be a nightmare, for me and them.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Subbing to see the baby when s/he gets here. Good luck, and glad she didn't go on the coldest night!!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, took a boatload of pics of poor Idaho, she is miserable. That baby, who hasn't been very active ever that I could see, is kicking the crap out of her now. She is kicking her belly a bunch, and its heaving sorta. I called her up from the barn, gave her a pile of grain, which the geese pretty much stole half of it from her but it gave me a chance to get pics. She is sort of wheezing with each breath, not a phlegmy wheeze, just a hard breathing wheeze, but she wasn't doing it yesterday. Her udder, I can't decide if it went down some or not. This morning it was so full, the teats were all flattened. now it seems emptier to me. Maybe from being full of baby. Its 33F finally. She just seems so tired, seems to struggle with each step she takes. That woman I got her from said anytime after March 1, but if her last baby was Feb 6...and she was bred right after it, seems to me that woman needs a math lesson.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh and her butt deflated. I tried to get a shot of her vulva, but it was too shady.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

her pattern make it a little hard to tell from pictures but that foal appears to be in position looking at the first photo.
If it is 32 and above I would leave her out to foal in the pasture.
All mine have and none of the other horses have ever attempted to harm a foal. Including the geldings.
it makes foal watch more troublesome but a pasture is cleaner than any stall IMO. Shalom


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know much about foaling, but I just had to drop by to say she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

That belly is HUGE! I would be heaving too if I had to carry that load around all day.. And have it kick me!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor Mama! Sending healthy and warm baby thoughts your way! Can't wait to see this little one.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say she's a lovely mare and wish you good luck on a healthy baby and mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Subbing. Prayers for a healthy foal and easy birth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She is definitely bagging up but has a ways to go! Her belly is dropped but you need to look for a 'v' shape to form.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing.. as to see baby pictures! What a cute mare you have there! Thinking of her and hoping everything goes well!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Right I keep looking for the V shape, and while her udder was bursting this morning, it seems more deflated in the pics than it really is. I guess it was a bad camera angle. Everyone who stops by keeps asking if she could have twins in there, and of course I keep saying no, nooo, nah, she's just carrying a part draft and they all ask if I am _sure_ its not twins?? One neighbor said her belly is so big it looks like it could just split right open, ugh. As far as it being a ways off, poor girl, she is just suffering. She needs to get that baby out, it seems as if she almost can't walk, the weight is so great. I had a big round bale of straw delivered and spread it out in a thick pile by the back door, where she usually stands if she is not in the barn. Hopefully, if she decides not to have it in the barn, she will have it on the straw. Obviously I can't expect her to knock on the door and say "Hey the BABY IS COMING!" Thank you everyone for your sweet and caring thoughts and prayers. It helps so much!! I had a brief talk with the neighbor and vet today, sort of a run down on a plan of action if there is any sort of trouble and we need to help her with the birth, what to do and not to do, etc.. We lucked out with Ellie's foaling, no complications, no issues, everything went lightning fast. I can only hope we have a similar situation with Miss Idaho. When Aine kicked Ellie when she was inside her, you could see the little hoof shape sort of poke out, right? And when she foaled, Aine turned out to be just the size we expected, judging by that poking little hoof bump out of the side of Ellie's belly. I know, its silly, but those lumps pushing out of Idaho's belly today seemed massive!! I swear, her whole belly bulged out to the side. It had to hurt!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

sorry, im just subbing for baby pictures! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Mares have very few problems foaling .
Check on her throughout the day and night . Thats all you can do. Even then you will most likely miss the blessed event.
The V shape is a good sign but not always visible to the untrained eye.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My mare foaled last February, in a blizzard, in the freezing cold. The area she was in for the last few months was a huge run-in stall with a connected paddock. I bedded it down with straw, and since I literally had NO CLUE when she was due, I kept it clean as I could and kept straw bedding for about a year. (I bought her March 2012, and was told she could foal anytime. Then I found out the stud wasn't around until a certain date, and she caught right before we brought her home... Everything came together slowly.) My mare birthed a big filly without any assistance. I found her in the morning, and started drying her off. We got a blanket for her as mom kept licking her, (as mares will do to stimulate them, bond, and 'dry' them,) and she would keep her wet. Mom would stand outside and of course her baby would follow. I closed them in the barn so that wouldn't happen, (then the door froze shut... :?) removed wet straw or soiled straw for dry stuff. My filly kept the blanket on for a few days, then she never needed it again.

My mare trusted me with her filly, but would hide her from others and bump people out of the way. If you are going to handle the filly a bunch, I would put a halter and lead on momma and tie her or have someone hold her. My mare was good with me, but didn't like when her filly was distressed, i.e. putting the blanket on, dipping the navel, etc.

Keep a good eye on her. Get the foal dried off as soon as possible, get a blanket on, dip the navel, then back off and let mom take over. (Unless you are imprinting, but my filly was never imprinted. Her breed is known for their people-oriented demeanor.)

Has she been checked for twins? She looks REALLY big. I would certainly keep a vet on hand or at least aware when she begins to foal. My mare has some draft background, and had a big filly but she never looked that big. But it could be the difference of having a larger sire. Good luck, I hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone keeps asking about twins, and I am starting to wonder myself. The sire, at least the stallion the woman said was the sire was half quarter horse, half Belgian, and he was the size of a quarter horse. He wasn't huge or stocky, at all. The people had a colt he had sired, Belgian coloring, but it wasn't any larger than usual, but that means little really I'm guessing. It was the one that got hit by a truck, ugh. I will do everything possible to be right there with Idaho, close as she will let me be, which could be right there next to her, or she might turn into demon ***** horse and back me off, we will see. I will not get in her face, or anything. With Aine, our Saddlebred filly, I had my hands on her within fifteen mins of her being born, it was the most amazing thing ever, short of the birth of my kids. And Idaho was nose to nose with her right then too. I have notified the vet of impending birth, and he keeps pooh poohing the idea of twins, and keeps telling me I am worrying too much. I was looking at her belly this afternoon after I grained the horses, the pics do not do it justice. Its bulges out so far to the sides, that its sort of flattened underneath, instead of being rounded. I emailed the woman to ask about dates, again, and again she said after March 1, to the end of March. No way, nooo way. If foals do most of their growing in the last three months, and that gives us another two months Idaho will simply pop. Poor girl can hardly walk, and I haven't seen her lying down today, but I don't see how she could get herself back up if she did.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't scare yourself into thinking twins. Twins in horses hardly ever survive, either one or both foals, the mare and you'll have to bottle feed, or all three. 

I promise you, she does not look twin big. Promise, promise, promise. 

When did you get her? March, April?

Look at my mare, she gave birth the same night these pictures were taken. She had dropped very low, had flat sides yet she looked HUGE. No twins, one large foal.

















Most twins are born very premature, so if you got that mare in say March she had to be covered in February which would make a January foal.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Twins are rare and most are aborted or absorbed so I would not worry yourself about them.
I had a mare this year that was HUGE and she birthed a normal sized arabian filly. She still looked 11 months pregnant afterward and for the last six months I still wonder if there is one still in her. LOL Relax
That mare will most likely do fine and will not need assistance. Shalom


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys for the reassurance. I of course scared myself badly by using the evil internet to search for info on it. The woman said she was covered right after she had that foal in early Feb. We got her at the end of April.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> Twins are rare and most are aborted or absorbed so I would not worry yourself about them.
> I had a mare this year that was HUGE and she birthed a normal sized arabian filly. She still looked 11 months pregnant afterward and for the last six months I still wonder if there is one still in her. LOL Relax
> That mare will most likely do fine and will not need assistance. Shalom



DB pregnancies are not absorbed. Pregnancies are aborted and there is usually very little evidence of it unless the pregnancy is very advanced.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OOPs I stand corrected wrong word .
NDappy and her superior wisdom to the rescue.....
Thanks for the correction. Shalom


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always associated the word "absorbed" when it came to twins as well. Oops, my bad too!

Maybe that one twin absorbs the other? I don't know. Haha. But yeah, don't scare yourself into thinking twins. Scary place.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I've always associated the word "absorbed" when it came to twins as well. Oops, my bad too!
> 
> Maybe that one twin absorbs the other? I don't know. Haha. But yeah, don't scare yourself into thinking twins. Scary place.


Lol no that doesn't happen either. It's a commonly used term, but nothing is actually absorbed. A body can absorb fluids, but the tissues... Not so much. there is usually so little that most people don't see it. :lol:


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Idaho was waiting at the back door for me this morning when I woke up. I figured she wanted water, and filled up the stock tank, but nope, she just kept rubbing her head on me. So I put out her grain, figuring she just wanted breakfast, nope, she kept rubbing her head on me. The other horses are in the barn...and she is just hanging out with me. She is a loving horse, but this is just different, its more of a clinginess. I am hoping today is the day for her! That sucker needs to come out!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Does she have an udder yet? She will probably drip or even stream milk before she foals.

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing because I can't wait to see baby pictures!! She is gorgeous! Prayers for a healthy and safe delivery.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't wait for baby . Hopefully everything happens smoothly.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

I cant wait to see baby pictures!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

...

???

Hurry up mare ^^


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

The anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Update??:wave:


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Well we have a nice pile of straw under the deck by the back door for her, which might seem silly to everyone, and she has taken to hanging out there all day long like I said. She is very clingy, not for food or water or treats, but just wants to stand with her head against me. If I move away to fork straw or fill the stock tank, she is two steps behind me, and will even stand with her head against my back. We had two days of amazing weather, its a mudpit now because everything melted, but that pile of straw they have is nice and dry. I went out last night and the other four were laying down all cozy and comfy with her standing next to them. I am not sure she could get up if she did lay down. No change in her udder, still filled up, no wax though. She seems to be pooping a lot. A LOT. No bright red in her vulva, though it is sorta brighter pink.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

She's so pretty! I'll be watching and waiting. Glad it's warmed up some. We were so afraid our mare would foal early in the insane temps last week, so I understand where you're coming from. Now it's warmer, but a huge, muddy mess. I can't wait to read your next update. I hope the weather holds out for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I wish my mare was that clingy lol! Such a sweet horse .


----------



## grumpy (Aug 4, 2012)

What a nice looking mare and i sure hope she has that baby soon. the suspense is killing me. lol


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

The benefit of having that pile of straw below the deck is I can just walk out there and peek over the rail to check and see if she is pacing or anything else that might show baby is coming. Its way better than walking clear down to the barn in the mud, in the dark every hour for days! Also, has anyone else noticed how peaceful it is to listen to the sound of giant beasts munching? They are all out there munching away on their hay bale I had put next to the pile of straw. Its the coolest thing ever.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

One of my favourite sounds on this planet! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes! It's a wonderful sound )


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The fact that she has lost two foals could well be due to the conditions she was in but there is also a fairly rare condition, the name of which I cannot recall, where the foal is allergic to the mare's colostrum. 
I have never come across it but a friend of mine had two mares, unrelated, that had this problem. First foals are OK but any subsequent foals die within a couple of weeks. 

My friend would be present at the fooling and immediately muzzle the foal. She would bottle feed it with artificial colostrum , milk the mare for a week so all colostrum was gone and then the foal was safe to suckle. 

I am not saying this is what your mare suffers from as it probably was the conditions but it is worth being aware of it.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

That could be a possibility! its called NI or Neonatal isoerythrolysis. You could have her blood tested. I would also have some colostrum on hand. 
Here is some info on it.
A situation where a mare's milk can kill | Horsetalk - Breeding, genetics and equine reproduction information and articles


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for that Kiger! With the difficulty in pronouncing it let alone spelling it, no wonder I can never remember it'


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

High school and collage have taught me one important thing. Google is our friend and Wiki is a good place to find sources XD!


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

oh my gosh just seeing your mare makes me want another foal! I am having foal feaver! Lol please post picture I am so excited for you guys!!! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It is a concern that her previous foals have died. Yes NI to consider but It could be a few things, like also mare having hay high in nitrates or GBED that can cause death in newborns...:-( Things we certainly need to be aware of,but not dwell/worry as we wait
Mare is lucky now Her care is different now,she has a new home & OP seems very attentive to her needs:wink:.New start for her,so lets have positive vibes , she is going to have a healthy baby!! & we all can't wait:happydance:


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

The vet and I have considered so many possibilities for why her other two foals didn't survive. Fescue, Lethal White, hypothermia, owner stupidity, etc. I am personally leaning towards owner stupidity. I am determined to save this one. She is still huge, no change, and even more clingy, if that's even possible. I will take more photos today. She was laying in the straw the other night grunting a bit, and I thought THIS IS IT! But nope, soon as she heard my voice she got up. I cannot even imagine it would be comfortable to be in any position, being so large.


----------



## juju112293 (Jan 2, 2014)

My mare lied down every night!! She grunted every night as well! I always though that she was in labor but nope she was just sleeping hahah She actually did the opposite when she foaled last night. she usually lays down all night but instead was standing ( witch was abnormal cause she was always laying down) haha good luck and oh boy do I tell you all those sleepless night are worth it at the end)


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

when my mare was foaling I had to sneak around! If not she was like "oh look moms here!!! Fooooooood!!!" lol and the one time I decided not to bother sneaking I walked in her having the baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

checking in on this thread to keep up to date  Best wishes for an uneventful and successful foaling with LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

No change yet, though she is DEMANDING for food, sheesh. She is still clingy and sweet. I do NOT like how her ribs are showing, but the vet said that could just be from the baby pushing her ribs out so dang far and not to worry, and Ellie did it when she was at the end with Aine. I am worried of course. Still graining her twice a day. Still giving her alfalfa and hay. The vet was out today to check on her, for my own peace of mind. I wish she had dapples like Ellie did when she was pregnant, I'd feel so much better. Is it possible to see dapples on a paint, through a winter coat??


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think you can have dapples on a paint, on their darker areas, but I'm not sure about the Winter coat. My mare gets wonderful dapples every summer, but they disappear with her winter coat. They might still be there, but are obscured by all of the fluff. If you're worried about her weight, have you had her teeth checked? I think she looks ok still.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like and looks like you are doing the best nutritionally for her as possible, good on you!

Fingers crossed that baby comes soon! A healthy, beautiful, bundle of joy for both of you!

Thank you for giving her and that baby the best of chances, hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Well she was just out there in the straw rolling around, enjoying herself. I was standing on the deck above, marveling at the sheer size of her belly and that she is able to roll at all, let alone get up after laying down in the first place. I did get a nice full view of her udder, its about half full I'd say. I cannot get over how big her belly is. Its huge. And I couldn't resist, I fed her a doughnut hole today...she was standing outside the front door, lip trembling after we had brought in the box of doughnuts for ourselves. I know she was just being a horse, but it cracked us up, she looked like she was about to cry, so I gave her a doughnut hole. Don't yell at me...this is something I don't ever do, and she gets the best nutrition that there is. I swear, these horses are the best decision I ever made.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Chechatonga said:


> Well she was just out there in the straw rolling around, enjoying herself. I was standing on the deck above, marveling at the sheer size of her belly and that she is able to roll at all, let alone get up after laying down in the first place. I did get a nice full view of her udder, its about half full I'd say. I cannot get over how big her belly is. Its huge. And I couldn't resist, I fed her a doughnut hole today...she was standing outside the front door, lip trembling after we had brought in the box of doughnuts for ourselves. I know she was just being a horse, but it cracked us up, she looked like she was about to cry, so I gave her a doughnut hole. Don't yell at me...this is something I don't ever do, and she gets the best nutrition that there is. I swear, these horses are the best decision I ever made.


LOL! I don't think a donut hole is gonna kill her and it sounds like she really enjoyed it. 

I'm with you, I think she needs weight. Not because of her ribs but because of the pic you show of her butt, she's lacking the roundness I like in my mares, especially right before foaling. She's getting close but doesn't look particularly like she's going to go any second.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree with the weight. Not absurdly skinny but could use a little more, esp being so close. Don't worry about her ribs so much, look at her topline and the overall pictures.

Dapples don't mean anything. Some horses glow, some just don't even with the best nutrition. Make sure she has the best feed possible and keep on throwing it at her.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree, but at this point with her being in bad shape when you got her, she's doing ok.

Lots and lots of free hay with a good mare & foal or senior feed will keep her going. I'm sure you know to keep it up for after the foal too.
I agree with DC I'd like to see way more flesh in those areas, but considering everything, she looks ok.

Thankfully green grass is on the horizon (kinda), that'll help tremendously!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

She has two huge round bales of hay that she has constant access to, I grain her twice a day, so she gets 6 pounds total of mare and foal every day, and then I give her and Ellie the nursing mare a big pile of Alfalfa. They all had big wormloads when I got them, and I think I will go ahead and worm them again...last time I wormed them they had a terrible amount of threadworms that passed that probably came from where Fia lived before. Idaho eats a ton, and everyone keeps telling me to restrict their food, but the only way they have come so far is to have free choice food available. It really has packed on the weight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love that they have free choice grass, that's the healthiest thing you can do for them. The alfalfa is good for protein too. I don't know what you are feeding for grain but I use Omolene 300. According to the feeding instructions for Omolene 300, a 1000 lb horse (kind of a mid-weight horse, not huge not small) should be getting 12.50 lbs of Omolene 300 per day just to maintain 1000 lbs weight and meet hers and the foals nutritional needs. You might want to look at increasing her grain ration. 

Here's a link to Omolene 300 info, in case you want to look. Purina Horse Feeds - OMOLENE

Deworming her now is a good idea and I also deworm them right after they foal, within 24 hrs.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

I wormed everyone today and I have gone ahead and increased grain rations for all of them, it won't hurt. That's on top of free choice hay, grass, though its pretty short now and they don't really graze, and that big pile of alfalfa she gets. And lots of treats, because I am a sucker for those big horse eyes batting their eyelashes at me. Idaho is still clingy, and her udder looks filled up today. Weather is warming up, so that is a huge relief! I think at this point every calorie counts, and I am determined to give this foal a fighting chance.


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed that she takes advantage of your nice weather!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

*Foal has arrived!!*

After I got out of the shower this morning my son yelled, "Mom Idaho's baby is on the ice!" And I thought oh holy hell, wtF?!? and looked out the window. Sure enough, her baby was laying about 5 feet out on the frozen pond...which was starting to melt yesterday and the horses were milling around on the bank above, neighing. I threw on clothes and rushed out there, hair dripping, calling neighbors frantically, pushing through the other horses gathered around on the bank. Had one of the kids grab grain to distract them and get them out of the way. I had to walk out on the ice, get down on my knees and slide baby onto the bank where she proceeded to try to stand, fell over, both of us crashing on the ice. She was still pretty wet, but dry in spots so I don't know how long it had been or how long she had been laying there. I finally managed to scoot her onto the bank. With the drought we have had, the pond is about 3 feet low, so there is a sort of shelf around the edge. Idaho was standing above on the bank, and we were on the lower edge. She couldn't manage that hill up to mama, and I was not strong enough to lift her, she is a tank. She kept crashing back down, the way they do when they first learn to stand, rolling back onto the ice. I was on my knees, on the ice, at Idaho's feet with my arms wrapped around baby, trying not to make it scary and traumatic. Idaho seemed to understand I was there to help and didn't stomp the crap out of me for messing with her new baby, even though it must have looked like I was wrestling with it. Finally managed to get her to her feet, and got behind her, boosted her up that hill. Locked up the others in the other pasture so they are out of the way, and mama can bond with baby. Walked them up to the huge straw pile by the back door, where its warm and sunny. She is so sweet, and maybe because of the ice situation, is already very bonded to me and my two girls. Idaho is very tolerant of us touching baby, and only backed the other horses off...and the neighbors. She has pooped and peed, and is working on trying to nurse. I had to come in to have coffee, and wanted them to have some time alone, to figure things out. Now that she is born, and appears healthy, I want to get past that week...because the previous owner said the other two died at about a week. If I need to go get milk or colostrum replacement I can do that. I'm so so relieved!! Idaho's belly still looks huge, and she is lying in the straw with baby, so maybe she will finally rest.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

And for anyone wondering why the baby was anywhere near the pond/ice, I am guessing Idaho was walking with baby from the barn up to the house after having her, and got too close to the hill near the pond, because they come up along the corner of the pond when they walk up to the house as you can see in the pic of the place, with the unfinished barn. Baby must have lost her footing, being very unsteady as they are when just born, and fallen down the hill, onto the ice. I am only guessing. I have been checking on Idaho every two hours, and the one night I decide to sleep three hours and shower first, before going down there, she had her. I dried her off, and of course the sunshine really helped. She is warm and walking steadily now and I will go out and take better pics with a camera instead of a phone in just a bit.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, what an adorable baby! And a heroic story to boot!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

That is quite a dramatic start to life for that sweet girl! Congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well that was dramatic!

Such a beautiful foal! Look at all that chrome 

She is lovely and looks like she will have her mother's amazing temperament. Such a great mare and nice foal. Kudos to you, again!

Glad she is healthy.. have you had the vet check her yet? Now that the foals out you can see mom's looking a little gaunt, but I know you'll take care of it, no worries 

Fingers crossed, try not to be paranoid. She is in much better hands now!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad y'all were able to make it off the ice safely! It's scary thinking about breaking through  Congrats on your cute baby girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new arrival!! Nothing like making a memorable entrance to the world:lol:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

That is a Foaling story that will be hard to beat XD! "How did you bond with your foal?" "well it started when we saw her on the ice..." LOL.

Also looks like the filly might be a sabino (its hard to tell with foal colors but I can see at least define socks)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is so cute, congratulations. 

Touch wood, despite foaling outside I have not had a water scare, however over the years have had to fish many a calf out of puddles, ponds, streams etc, usually while trying to dodge an irate cow who didn't understand calf wrestling.

Glad that all seems well, are you going to have the vet come and check up on everything given the mares history?

Sounds like she should be called Ice Baby


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, thank heavens, what a story!!

I agree, Ice Ice Baby... Good one DC!

Congrats, she's lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad to hear everything turned out all rifht! She is adorable! I too think something around the theme of ice is appropriate for names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

She's absolutely adorable and so glad to hear you found her before something awful happened. 

I love the idea of an ice or water theme for her name if you don't have one already chosen for her.

Lady of the Lake?

here are some water dieties:
List of water deities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Avalon ... The Lady in the Lake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with HorseMom1025. Avalon would be very fitting lol!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

I am researching the names of Ice Goddesses, winter goddesses, etc. Goddesses of snow, or things like that, to choose her name. She is just so so loving, seriously, she neighs when she sees us, and will come right up, rub her head on us, lean against us. She is so sweet, we even considered the goddess of honey or something for a name. She already loves people, and is completely not afraid of us. Its awesome, I can't even express how amazed my kids are to be able to walk right up to her and wrap their arms around her and nuzzle her neck. And Idaho doesn't mind at all. I'm blown away!!


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

I forgot to say, yes the vet came out and declared both of them healthy, shaking his head at hearing that baby was on the ice. We have doubled her grain, as I said the other day, and I wormed her as well. I might start adding oil to her food, just for extra calories on top of the mare and foal grain. Her belly is still really big, and she freaked out the vet today by laying down and contracting and pushing like she was having another baby! He is coming back tonight to check on them again on his way home.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations on the arrival of such an adventurous girl! I found myself holding my breath until the last.... she is simply beautiful


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Chechatonga said:


> I forgot to say, yes the vet came out and declared both of them healthy, shaking his head at hearing that baby was on the ice. We have doubled her grain, as I said the other day, and I wormed her as well. I might start adding oil to her food, just for extra calories on top of the mare and foal grain. Her belly is still really big, and she freaked out the vet today by laying down and contracting and pushing like she was having another baby! He is coming back tonight to check on them again on his way home.


Sounds pretty normal. Just go slow with the extras of course. Don't literally pile them on all at once .

Maybe her babies are just accident prone? Hopefully you averted the bad luck and are good to go!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Epona is the celtic goddess of horses. You can name her something like Sneachta. that means Snow in Irish. Thats all I can think of.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> Epona is the celtic goddess of horses. You can name her something like Sneachta. that means Snow in Irish. Thats all I can think of.


 That is such a CUTE name! Maybe I'm not hearing it right in my head, but it makes me think "sneeze" and cute fuzzy rodents. lol


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow! What a story! I'm so glad she's okay and you got her off the ice safely. She's adorable, too! Such an amazing story. Love it!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww you could name her Elsa from the new Disney movie Frozen. Elsa's character has snow and ice powers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, all I think of when I hear the name Epona is the horse off of Legend of Zelda... who was AWESOME by the way...


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Mama resting in the sunshine!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AWWWW! We need lots more pics of mom and be'be!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Epona is the best video game horse that ever existed XD!

And i'm standing by my guess of the little filly being a sabino. Mama is so beautiful


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That baby is just adorable and curious as a cat, I can tell just from looking in her eyes. You know she's going to give you several heart attacks as she grows, right?:lol:

Looks like she has enough white to register her, if she's at all registerable.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes I know. She is going to be trouble. I happened to glance out the window tonight and saw her shadow with Idaho's on the ice of the pond from the light of the moon, near that same spot. I went outside hollering, thinking oh nooo not again, they must have thought I was crazy. I worried for nothing, Idaho simply was taking her baby down to the barn where it's cozy. My hair is all going to turn gray by the time she is Aine's age.


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

what a story! And how beautiful!!!

Your story reminded me of the chronicles of narnia! When they were trying to get across the frozon lake... You could name her narina.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, just getting caught up- I knew when I opened the thread and there were 4 new pages of replies since I last read, _something_ had happened. Anyway, glad to hear baby has arrived- and she is adorable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Chechatonga said:


> Yes I know. She is going to be trouble. I happened to glance out the window tonight and saw her shadow with Idaho's on the ice of the pond from the light of the moon, near that same spot. I went outside hollering, thinking oh nooo not again, they must have thought I was crazy. I worried for nothing, Idaho simply was taking her baby down to the barn where it's cozy. My hair is all going to turn gray by the time she is Aine's age.


LOL! We have a stock pond and I've been very careful to keep all new foals away from it until they have a good command of all legs. I had an adult horse walk out on the ice one year and he fell through. It took HOURS with wool blankets, towels and a hair dryer to get him warmed up again. I don't even want to think how badly that would have turned out for a foal! They grab your heart strings and run with them, and don't stop until they've worried you half to death.  And somehow, they make you absolutely love it.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a link to girl "snow" names.

Behind the Name: Message: "Snow names for girls:"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy to haer that you have such a nice filly! She is a cutie. 

How about Ice Dancer?


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Amazing story, and adorable Mom and baby.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

What a "foal story"! We worry about our little guy that was born in October, that he may wonder out on the ice of our pond. We try to keep the edges broke up so he, or the others don't try to walk on it.
Good luck with this little one, she sounds like she may keep you in your toes!! 😊😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

We have decided to name her Freya, after the Goddess of love and beauty, whose gifts are those that make us overjoyed to be alive. She is so sweet and loving, it fits. Still trying to incorporate ice or snow into her second name. We made it through the first night, so far so good.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

She is just adorable!!!

So glad she's doing well.

How about Freya Ice Maiden or Freya Pond Maiden? You could also try to find a winter theme to go with Freya.

Funny you chose Freya, I was looking at that name when I was looking for you yesterday and I LOVE it and it's meaning <3.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww! Look at that snugly soft coat that he was born with. Mother Nature really does take care of her own. Congrats on a lovely, healthy baby. Love the name too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Freya a lot. I was thinking Fritha from the Snow Goose legend.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Awww. Congrats - she is adorable.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats, what a cutie! And such a dramatic entrance, too!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love her markings. This foal is definitely lucky to have you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Eta: also, you might have mentioned this, but do you know what breed the sire was? It Might just be me, or the small pictures on my phone but she almost looks Clydesdale. Again, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

The sire is a huge chestnut half quarter horse half Belgian! His name was Sylvester, and he is one that the people let die or get killed


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree, that baby has some massive bone, was thinking she had some kinda draft or was just really sturdy. She is so lovely, can't wait to watch her grow!

Congrats again! Love Freya!

FTA: Mamma has a lovely head! Hope Freya gets that, with that bone, you'll have quite the lovely (ornery) on yer hands!
Bet the draft is why she's such a doll, 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah, I think it was the combination of her sturdiness and markings that made me think Clyde, but I assume the markings come from mom. She looks like such a sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chechatonga (Apr 12, 2013)

She sure gets herself in messes. When the horses came up for grain this morning she was not with them. I went down to the barn thinking The Worst of course. Found her laying in the woods about fifteen feet from the barn door, in a pile of twigs and sticks and logs. She neighed when I came around the corner, poor thing. She just couldn't get traction enough to get up, because the sticks kept rolling out from under her hooves. Once again I found myself on my knees, arms around this ginormous baby horse, helping her steady herself til she got solid footing. There is something awesome about having a foal nibble on your neck and nuzzle your face. Once she got up on her feet she was just fine, and off she went with mama, who had arrived to supervise, back up to the grain. She is now standing in the straw, surrounded by the mares, and it would make such an awesome picture, if only my going out there wouldn't cause them all to mob me instead of standing in place. We survived night two!!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

She's adorable! I like "Freya" as well.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

How are the girls doing? We need more pictures!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

egrogan said:


> How are the girls doing? We need more pictures!


Yes, we need more info, and more pictures of that cutie pie :lol:!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Aah congratulations on the birth, and your amazing rescue. My best wishes and hopes for this first week - after this, you will be able to BREATHE


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh boy, look at those beautiful thick legs! 

Congrats on the safe delivery


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's GORGEOUS .


----------

